# Emmitt or Grady



## Gonzo (Sep 21, 2013)

Just wondering what people think of Emmitt and Grady. I'm looking at upcoming litters by both of them, trying to make up my mind. They are both bred to MH titled females.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a Grady X QAA pup that I adore. He is smart , sensitive, willing with drive. He REALLY wants to do the right thing


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Gonzo said:


> Just wondering what people think of Emmitt and Grady. I'm looking at upcoming litters by both of them, trying to make up my mind. They are both bred to MH titled females.


I have had the pleasure to own and train pups sired by both Emmitt and Grady. 
The Grady dog is now almost three. A very good marking dog, high prey drive, and very trainable. He is now owned by a member of our training group who happens to be in the Retriever Hall of Fame. He loves the dog.
I currently am training an Emmitt sired dog. This pup turned eight months yesterday. A very good marking dog also. Prey drive is extremely high. Always wants to do one more set-up. Doing very nice work for such a young dog. A repeat breeding has taken place and I am getting another male from that litter.
Grady has proven himself as a top notch stud. Emmitt does not have too many litters yet but from what I have been hearing most of the litters are very good.
Good luck.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

The female brings a lot. Consider either sire with an FC, AFC or a QAA dam.


----------



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

John Lash said:


> The female brings a lot. Consider either sire with an FC, AFC or a QAA dam.


Because apparently an MH means nothing.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

No, not nothing, but I think the other 3 are harder to obtain, therefore more desirable.

If you had 2 litters to choose from, 1 is NFC X MH and the other is NFC X FC which would you choose?


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 21, 2013)

True, but the two I'm looking at are MH and the Grady is $1000 more.


----------



## Barry Ireland (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a 14 month old Grady male out of a GRHRCH MH female that is with Brett Freeman at The Retriever Academy. Right now the sky seems to be the limit. He marks well, handles well, and is always wanting more. He isn't a complete nut either. He is a taller dog and looks a lot like Grady, once he fills out should be quite a good looking fella.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

John Lash said:


> No, not nothing, but I think the other 3 are harder to obtain, therefore more desirable.
> 
> If you had 2 litters to choose from, 1 is NFC X MH and the other is NFC X FC which would you choose?



Join DateFeb 2010Posts319

A NFC x FC litter is not available to just anybody. Most of us find out about them when the dogs are already competing. They're saved for a selective group of people. Sorry but I had to take this off of my chest.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Tony,

They're harder to get but not unobtainable. It usually means getting on a waiting list, probably even for years.

To the OP, depending on your goals, it's usually best to buy the best you can afford. Of course with dogs the most expensive doesn't always turn out to be the best dog. Sires bring half to the mating and dams bring half. Maybe the dams you're looking at have had previous litters. Maybe the breedings are repeats and you can look at how the previous pups turned out. You can research the pedigrees, maybe the dams litter mates have had similar breedings. How did their pups do?

In the end you make your choice and hopefully you'll get a great pup. Depending on your goals, the pup and how it's raised and trained.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

The dam may have an MH as opposed to a QAA or a FT title, but look at her pedigree further back and the bitches in that pedigree. That to me, may be more important than what the actual dam has done. Her bloodline is the same whether she has done anything in addition to the MH or not...


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks everybody for all your advice, I've decided to go with the Grady litter. I know it's $1000 more but the the dam is MH MNH4 and is out fc afc parents top and bottom. Once again thanks, I've been debating for a while.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i always thought grady was very funny on 'sanford and son'. emmitt(clark) who ran the fix it shop in mayberry on the 'andy griffith show' was funny too. but emmitt's exposure was limited and he never became as popular as floyd the barber. between the two, i like grady!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

huntinman said:


> The dam may have an MH as opposed to a QAA or a FT title, but look at her pedigree further back and the bitches in that pedigree. That to me, may be more important than what the actual dam has done. Her bloodline is the same whether she has done anything in addition to the MH or not...


true. But the temperment of the dam is very important IMHO. If the dam is a very soft soft female, there will be puppies in the litter that certainly match her personality. I have bypassed very well bred litters outof soft, mealy Females. I want biddable. I will take sensitive and intelligent. But I don't want them peeing on my floor I raise my voice to them.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> true. But the temperment of the dam is very important IMHO. If the dam is a very soft soft female, there will be puppies in the litter that certainly match her personality. I have bypassed very well bred litters outof soft, mealy Females. I want biddable. I will take sensitive and intelligent. But I don't want them peeing on my floor I raise my voice to them.


I agree with that, Susan. Hopefully, most MH's won't pee on the floor when one raises their voice;-)


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

John Lash said:


> Tony,
> 
> They're harder to get but not unobtainable. It usually means getting on a waiting list, probably even for years.
> 
> ...


Doing a repeat that produced well the first time is a good bet regardless of whether the dam was FC, AFC or MH, heck you could have a great producing dam who isn't even titled.


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

JusticeDog said:


> true. But the temperment of the dam is very important IMHO. If the dam is a very soft soft female, there will be puppies in the litter that certainly match her personality. I have bypassed very well bred litters outof soft, mealy Females. I want biddable. I will take sensitive and intelligent. But I don't want them peeing on my floor I raise my voice to them.


So you're saying "Breed dogs, not titles."


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 21, 2013)

Both breedings are repeat. The emmitt litter just produced the oregon bird dog challenge winner, and the bitch is only SH titled, sorry my eyes played tricks on me, but she's proving to be a producer as other pups from that litter are doing well. You can look up the winner on Facebook , the dogs name is diesel dirtydog mills. The Grady pup is by chacha from castile creek kennels with lyle steinman. It's also a repeat breeding but the litter is to young to compete at the moment.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I would base my decision more on the female than the stud. If you like the bitch enough to want a pup from her then trust the owner to pick the stud.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

fishduck said:


> I would base my decision more on the female than the stud. If you like the bitch enough to want a pup from her then trust the owner to pick the stud.


What an excellent reply. I am glad to see all the posts reminding puppy buyers to look at the bitch -- who she is, what she has done, and what's behind her. 
Helen


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 21, 2013)

The bitch line is what really pushed me over the edge for which litter to go for. Chacha is SRS HRCH MH MNH4 titled, but I watched her run on when she won the SRS in Stuttgart, Arkansas and she was great. She marked excellent and runs blinds great. Easy dog to handle on blinds.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Kajun Kamakazi said:


> So you're saying "Breed dogs, not titles."


Yes. I know some FC bitches that I wouldn't want a puppy from, even if given to me. Too soft. They all won't end up in the hands of a pro like Mike Lardy and Andy Attar.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Gonzo said:


> The bitch line is what really pushed me over the edge for which litter to go for. Chacha is SRS HRCH MH MNH4 titled, but I watched her run on when she won the SRS in Stuttgart, Arkansas and she was great. She marked excellent and runs blinds great. Easy dog to handle on blinds.


There you go then, you've seen the dam and like her, you know Grady's record, now do the best you can by the pup and enjoy the ride. I've not seen any Emmitt pups yet, but quite a few Grady, and have two of my own, I like 'em just fine.


----------



## Cal99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I searched high and low for a Grady dog and waited longer than I anticipated. I am not disappointed, everything I wanted and was looking for. Grady X QAA pup, 17 weeks. She is very intelligent, willing to learn, nice on and off switch for a pup! Lot's of comments on how nice she looks


----------



## Gary Southall (Jan 17, 2012)

My middle pup, the one in the avatar, is a Grady pup. She is my wifes favorite and does well for me too in the field.The Dam is also a SRS winner and QAA. If your pup turns out like Belle (Grade'n on a Curve JH) you are a lucky man IMHO. And she's yellow to boot!


----------



## commando (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm getting a pup from the emmitt repeat breeding. Should be ready to go home in late Dec. I can't wait.


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Couldn't decide so I got an Emmitt puppy out of a Grady daughter.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a Grady pup that is 20 months old and we got our MH title at 18 months. The Dam is a MH female that I have known for 8 years now. She is my trainers personal female. For 3 years I practically begged him to breed her to Grady. He finally did and the pup I got out of the litter is more than I expected. Like others have said the female side of the equation is really important. The title she may or may not have isn't necessarily an indicator of what the pups will turn out to be like. I was lucky and had the chance to see my pup's Dam train, run, hunt and even work with some of the pups she has thrown.


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

Everyone has a Grady pup. For as much as he has been bred he should have some nice offspring on the ground. I seen several and what I've observed is that the training/home it receives is the ultimate factor. I believe the playing field is even when it comes to these two studs, look for what the bitch can offer. But it really doesn't matter how much you pay or how awesome the pedigree looks if the pups don't end up in the right hands. I would love to have a pup out of both bred to a NDL QAA bitch. The training they receive is what counts all the other stuff is bonus.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Y'all people are funny. It doesn't matter what breeding or who trains the dog, you have to have THE dog. It's always funny how people assume with this trainer that every dog will work. Not remotely close.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Y'all people are funny. It doesn't matter what breeding or who trains the dog, you have to have THE dog. It's always funny how people assume with this trainer that every dog will work. Not remotely close.



Where is the like button??? ;-)


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Y'all people are funny. It doesn't matter what breeding or who trains the dog, you have to have THE dog. It's always funny how people assume with this trainer that every dog will work. Not remotely close.


 Will someone translate this for me 

john


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Y'all is plural, ya'll would be singular.THE dog would be anything but yellow . Other than that can't say.

Jeff


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

john fallon said:


> Will someone translate this for me
> 
> john


LSU is gonna win on Saturday. The Saints will win the Superbowl. Mr. Danny is the best trainer ever. (I think that's what he said)


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree with the LSU prediction and have my fingers crossed on the Saints! I'm gonna take a stab at it! I know Jacob and I agree with a bunch of his bold comments! I think he believes that regardless of the breeding or the training if you don't have a dog with that special something then the other stuff may not matter. During my many years involved in coaching it was easier to find underachievers than overachievers. I would think there are plenty of dogs out there that may be talented enough but don't get the opportunity to shine; however, there are plenty that just don't have it. In general you can't put in what isn't there.


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

Im confused, so training isn't important? Thats funny.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

coachmo said:


> I agree with the LSU prediction and have my fingers crossed on the Saints! I'm gonna take a stab at it! I know Jacob and I agree with a bunch of his bold comments! I think he believes that regardless of the breeding or the training if you don't have a dog with that special something then the other stuff may not matter. During my many years involved in coaching it was easier to find underachievers than overachievers. I would think there are plenty of dogs out there that may be talented enough but don't get the opportunity to shine; however, there are plenty that just don't have it. In general you can't put in what isn't there.


In general I might agree with you but, there are those who maximize the available talent regardless of pedigree. & there are those who manage, on a regular basis, to minimize the product they place in competition. 

The maximizers are few & far between - one has a training grounds named after him, one left the sport to also succeed in pointers & the third had a series of dogs, five in all, named Chip, White Shoes, Carbon, Chopper & Emmitt that he started as pups who were fairly successful with no washouts.

I'm sure there are others who meet the maximizer criteria & numerous who meet the minimizer criteria with many in between. & some who got lucky for a while .


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

I absolutely agree that good training is important and often brings out the most in a dog, horse, athlete, etc. I was not implying that it doesn't just making an observation as to what Jacob posted; however, you have to have something to start with.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Dang I almost bought one from that litter!


Jim Danis said:


> I have a Grady pup that is 20 months old and we got our MH title at 18 months. The Dam is a MH female that I have known for 8 years now. She is my trainers personal female. For 3 years I practically begged him to breed her to Grady. He finally did and the pup I got out of the litter is more than I expected. Like others have said the female side of the equation is really important. The title she may or may not have isn't necessarily an indicator of what the pups will turn out to be like. I was lucky and had the chance to see my pup's Dam train, run, hunt and even work with some of the pups she has thrown.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Y'all people are funny. It doesn't matter what breeding or who trains the dog, you have to have THE dog. It's always funny how people assume with this trainer that every dog will work. Not remotely close.


Oh wow!!!
With all due respect here. It can matter what breeding, and it can matter who trains or owns the dog. You can quite often find poorly thought out breedings or even breedings that look to be a sure thing that bust. Breeding Labs is a business where great nicks are never guaranteed. I have a buddy that paid BIG bucks for a Lean Mac x FC/AFC pup that was washed out by two pros. Another guy (near and dear to my heart) bred a well bred MH bitch to a hot FC/AFC sire that had a few trial folks interested in his breeding but a couple of the interested parties opted for a similar breeding out of an FC bitch. Said the "MH wasn't a guarantee that the bitch had talent".The MH breeding produced 3 FCs and 2 QAA pups while the FC bitch bred to the same sire produced nada!!! 

It's quite possible that any given quality (on paper) breeding could produce "the" dog that could be with "the" wrong owner or "the" wrong trainer. The pedigrees and/or abilities of both sire and dam are not the only things that need to nick!!! It's always a crap shoot, but Id go with the best potential pedigree that has a solid bitchline full of both proven female producers and/or competitors.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Where is the like button??? ;-)


It worked just the same for me. 



coachmo said:


> I agree with the LSU prediction and have my fingers crossed on the Saints! I'm gonna take a stab at it! I know Jacob and I agree with a bunch of his bold comments! I think he believes that regardless of the breeding or the training if you don't have a dog with that special something then the other stuff may not matter. During my many years involved in coaching it was easier to find underachievers than overachievers. I would think there are plenty of dogs out there that may be talented enough but don't get the opportunity to shine; however, there are plenty that just don't have it. In general you can't put in what isn't there.


You got it. You can take the best breeding and have the best trainer, but it is no guarantee. You have to have THE dog to make it all work. Most successful breedings only have 1 or 2 dogs title.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

John, You are spot on here, Grady was one of my favorites. Aunt Ester was a good one too. Especially her 3 shoes tirade!!! Do you remember that one?




roseberry said:


> i always thought grady was very funny on 'sanford and son'. emmitt(clark) who ran the fix it shop in mayberry on the 'andy griffith show' was funny too. but emmitt's exposure was limited and he never became as popular as floyd the barber. between the two, i like grady!


----------



## Ohiodogman (May 30, 2012)

Grady has has stood stud so many times, we should just cut to the chase and rename the breed "Grady Retriever." Honestly $1000.00 *MORE* for a Grady pup. Rediculous!!!


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Ohiodogman said:


> Grady has has stood stud so many times, we should just cut to the chase and rename the breed "Grady Retriever." Honestly $1000.00 *MORE* for a Grady pup. Rediculous!!!


Just a guess, but I am guessing it is due to the dam that Grady was bred to hence why the extra 1000 thrown in there. I may be totally wrong and haven't read the entire thread. But I see where the dam is Chacha and she has more than proven herself in competition. Just my opinion.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

More likely it's because pup prices usually reflect the stud fee Grady's fee is pretty steep ~$1000 more than most other FC etc. but he's hot right now and has shown that he can produce, and people line up to pay the price for a pup.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I know , if I had the money , I would pay 2-3 x the amount I spent on MY Grady pup. He is almost 2 and you could not buy him from me , now


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

when all is said and done years from now, maybe even a decade from now, Grady may end up being the "Lean Mac" of this millenium


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

I bred my yellow firebreather to Grade and kept one of the pups for myself, (both are in my avatar). What I got was the drive and intelligence of both ma and pa but the control that everyone wants in their dog. The pups are just a year old now and two are running derbys and there could be a third by this spring. I am almost as excited to see how the other two do as I am my own. Both my dogs make me look good, I couldn't be happier with my Grady pup.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ohiodogman said:


> Grady has has stood stud so many times, we should just cut to the chase and rename the breed "Grady Retriever." Honestly $1000.00 *MORE* for a Grady pup. Rediculous!!!


Supply and demand. Nobody asked anyone to come put the money down. If you want one and can get on one of the breeders lists, good... Go get one. If you think it's too high for your taste, that's fine too. You can say the same about anything... Cars, guns, horses, clothing, etc... If you want what's in demand... The price is going to be higher than the ordinary. Take it or leave it.


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

I own an 11 month female out of Grady, and she is a ton of fun, dynamite on the line a sweetheart at home. 

I had been around my pups mother and I had worked with my pups mothers father, both excellent dogs out of Rebel with cause. so when the decision was made to breed to Grady I had to have one of the pups. When I was researching the Grady line it was pretty standard to read "team player" , eager to please, good marker". I have found all of this to be true, ten fold. 

Not taking anything away from from Emmet, I haven't been around an Emmet pup , yet. But in my opinion you cant go wrong with Grady.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Read the events sections from this past weekend ohiodogman and look at the derby placements for yourself.
Or at the 108 Qaa dogs he has produced in the past 5 years. We should be charging much more!!
What I think is funny is listening to the Internet gossip from people who have never seen Gman run even at almost ten and half a lung he has more heart than most can ever imagine. He ran a 500 yd water blind today with three whistles and I threw about 6 walking singles while wick my 4 yr old son handled Grady on the line, launching and receiving the birds.
Chad


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

I have a Grady son.... and want 6 more!!! Love what I have in Trigger


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Not only is Grady a proven producer, so is his offspring. Traveler had a pup, a little over 12 months, finish her first derby this weekend with only a small hunt in 4 series. Obviously she has a long way to go but sure seems to be on the right track. Traveler may have more but this is the only one I know of.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

John Lash said:


> The female brings a lot. Consider either sire with an FC, AFC or a QAA dam.


I bred a non titled bitch to Grady. Not even a HT title. We kept a female that is a 4 year old GRHRCH, MNH, Matser National Hall of Fame and won 2 out of 4 quals. She has only failed one HT and that was the grand. 
We do very limited white coat training and she has run 3 opens and has been penciled out after the third series twice.
Sure wish I had an FC/AFC bitch to breed to him, maybe I would get a good dog ;-)


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I bred my QAA Ranger bitch to Grady a little less than two years ago, had 13 puppies, and plan to repeat it (if Chad is willing). The most of the puppies have loads of horsepower, have lots of heart, are smart, biddable, and easy to train. Some have derby points, a couple of Jammed Q's, gotten senior titles, one has passed some Master HTs, and only three of them have had pro training. I have heard they have nice personalities. I know mine does. He really is my favorite dog.


----------



## TNDUCKHUNTER (Jul 6, 2005)

Bought a pup in 1969 0r 1970 for $1,500. You could buy a new car back in those days for $1,500. http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=450 He didn't have it at all. Went to a good Pro and washed out.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Money couldn't by my Grady female, her mom was No 4 qualifying dog in Canada 2009 out of Chopper, Lexi is a training machine went 5 for 5 this summer AKC SR. due to whelp this week, line breeding on Carbon. FC AFC Windy City's Mighty Mouse, who has rolled pretty well this past two weekends, first breeding for both, congrats Mickey and Charlie.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Interesting. I was just going through the sample Stud report put out by Retriever Results

Looks like Grady had one litter that is about 6 and among the rest the oldest are about 5 now. Looks like the majority are 3 or younger though. Of 394 dogs, 100 are QAA. I count 1 NAFC, 7 FCs and 5 AFCs. Total points: 155.5 Open, 139 Amateur and 1439 Derby

The HT numbers don't seem to tie since they show for example in a column labeled "Master Passes" no more than one but many of those dogs have MH in their names, so Master Passes may mean MH title. However some don't but that could be failure to update the name on the entries. So either there are 82 MH dogs out of this or jsut a bunch.

It is a pretty cool report.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

My Grady pup has 15 mh passes and the stud report says 1


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

My Grady pup has 4 JH and 4 Sh and the report has one for each , so i am thinking it is titles not passes


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

TNDUCKHUNTER said:


> Bought a pup in 1969 0r 1970 for $1,500. You could buy a new car back in those days for $1,500. http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=450 He didn't have it at all. Went to a good Pro and washed out.


I could read the sarcasm before I saw the dog.! Mi Cris Sailor- wow- I'd love to learn about him. When I was a kid, our female was bred to a MiCris Sailor son ( Sailors Dark Secret). The produce was my childhood friend, Nitro. 
If you would email me, Id love to hear more about him. 
[email protected]


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

DoubleHaul said:


> Interesting. I was just going through the sample Stud report put out by Retriever Results
> 
> Looks like Grady had one litter that is about 6 and among the rest the oldest are about 5 now. Looks like the majority are 3 or younger though. Of 394 dogs, 100 are QAA. I count 1 NAFC, 7 FCs and 5 AFCs. Total points: 155.5 Open, 139 Amateur and 1439 Derby
> 
> ...


We're making some updates to the report which you'll see in a couple of days. we're going to include the number of passes for each HT stake and let the titles show up in the dog's name (where they belong).

Comments on the report are more than welcome. Based on the number of orders we've received from stud dog owners, I suspect you'll be seeing quite a few of them!


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

First of all you can polish a Turd but in the end you just have a polished Turd.

Second there are lots more unpolished turds than polished turds

Third you could could spend 3000 $ and have no more talent than a $275 back yard breeding

Forth I have one of those $275 back yard dogs that hasn't failed a HT since she turned 2. She is QAIA and had AA points as a 3 yr old. 

Fifth that $275 dog was much like winning the powerball after buying my first lottery ticket.

6th if I wouldn't have asked for help training her when I knew I needed it I wouldn't have the same dog that I have today.

BTW all my dogs since have cost a lot more because i believe any one man can only have so much luck in one lifetime. Now I know how to stack the deck.
Dog, Training, luck. IMO


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Billie said:


> I could read the sarcasm before I saw the dog.! Mi Cris Sailor- wow- I'd love to learn about him. When I was a kid, our female was bred to a MiCris Sailor son ( Sailors Dark Secret). The produce was my childhood friend, Nitro.
> If you would email me, Id love to hear more about him.
> [email protected]


Nice looking dog; who looked to throw talent to his offspring; however I do hope he had more offspring than those listed on Huntinglabped. I could only follow him for a couple generations and then he seems to disappear...It'd be pretty tragic if such a dog was lost to time, however I bet this happens to many talented studs who are not the current Wow.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

is qaa a title now?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

kip said:


> is qaa a title now?


only for golden retrievers and chesapeakes..lol


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

look out now, I am the proud owner of a golden! well I think I am, so far.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

I know that I sure like my Grady sired pup and would take 10 more just like him if I could. I do not know much about Emmitt but I have heard great things about his offspring as well but then again it depends on the female both are being bred to, like has been stated already.


----------



## Philip Roseberry (Jan 17, 2013)

Gonzo, Have you gotten this pup? If yes just wondering what you think. I have a Grady Cha pup that is about 9 months now. BTW Cha is QAA.


----------



## DuckDynasty (Aug 12, 2014)

Resurrecting this thread to see if any more feedback available now that Emmitt pups are a bit older (knowing of course the role of the bitch). Thanks.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

The performance records are very good and Retriever Results puts them in an easily digestible format. You should be able to see which sire/dam combinations produced dogs that perform well. With that information, you can find similar breedings where the dam has a similar lineage to one from a previous breeding. So Emmit vs. Grady is not as important as which upcoming breeding is similar to (or a repeat of) a previuosly successful one. While there are no guarantees, I think it improves your chances of getting a pup that performs. Performance is only one factor, so you might talk to people with pups from these previous breedings to see if there are any other particular desireable or undersirable traits. 

One of the reasons I chose Grady to breed my Ranger daughter to because of the success of similar breedings to other Ranger daughters. Success to me was more than just performance. Appearance, attitude, health, and style also played into the decision. Based on the success of the first breeding, I chose to repeat it. The first litter is 2.6 yo and the second 4 months. Time will tell if the repeat is as good as the first.


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

For my self, i bread my NMH 2xGMH female name Cruise (FC FTCH AFTCH ralph X FTCH AFTCH Maddy) to Grady and some are running with great result in field trial and many in Hunt test.
I look forward breeding again to Grady this fall......of course female has something to say in the breeding but Grady show outstanding breeding record.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I have young dogs out of both. Both are nice young dogs.

The advantage of using Grady, as Steve mentioned is that there is much more track record. Not many of Emmitt pups have made it to AA success yet. Not that they won't but there just aren't a lot that are old enough.


----------



## bcollins (Nov 14, 2007)

BonMallari said:


> when all is said and done years from now, maybe even a decade from now, Grady may end up being the "Lean Mac" of this millenium


Yall just now figuring this one out 

Not only is he a Great sire Chad done it right


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Forgot to mention, that same female name Cruise will be bread to Emmit this fall.
Can't wait to see the difference!

I agree with BonMallari, all look like Grady end up being the ''Lean Mac'' of this millenium


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

TCFarmer said:


> Couldn't decide so I got an Emmitt puppy out of a Grady daughter.


Hey I know that dog.


----------



## JasonJ (Oct 24, 2013)

I look for strong bitch lines with known genetic prepotency.


----------

